# Grinder Prices



## Glenn

A question frequently asked is "How much is a grinder?" - followed by "Which grinder should I buy?"

I have put together a list of *Grinder Prices* containing grinders that are suitable for espresso, and the retailer that I found had the cheapest price (correct as at midnight on 19 December 2010)

This list is not exhaustive.

If a grinder is not listed here that you believe should be included please leave a comment below

If a grinder is not listed it may be that it cannot grind fine enough for espresso and has been excluded from this list (the exception being the Baratza range which has some grinders capable of espresso grind some which are not)

Please leave a comment if any of this information is inaccurate and I will amend this

I hope this is helpful


----------



## MonkeyHarris

A useful list. I just purchased my grinder (A compak K3 touch) and I got it from myespresso. I know they haven't got the greatest reputation but they are based in the uk and it turned up the next day £10 postage. It was £295 so quite a bit cheaper than the one on the list. Ps. I haven't been able to play with it yet as my wife is making me wait till Xmas.


----------



## BanishInstant

MonkeyHarris said:


> Ps. I haven't been able to play with it yet as my wife is making me wait till Xmas.


Surely it needs testing before it is wrapped up?


----------



## MonkeyHarris

She's hidden it from me


----------



## Glenn

Prices updated to reflect 20% VAT


----------



## hashluck

Looking at Grinders right now so this is a great thread. Gets post count to 2 so he can view link!


----------



## cjbailey1

One of the things I required was a grinder with settings that could easily be adjusted (i.e. move a dial not have to strip it apart / take ages undoing a nut). Would that be a useful thing to add to the list?


----------



## Glenn

Stepped vs Stepless should cover this

Stepped = moves in set increments

Stepless = moves freely and can be set to any fine or coarse setting


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Hi Glenn the K3 touch is listed as a Doser model. There is a doser version but the touch is Doserless (sorry I know you know but might help someone who doesn't







)


----------



## Glenn

Amended - thanks


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Glenn, just to remind you - I can do the new Fracino Piccino grinder for Coffee Forum Members for £120 inc VAT +£8 postage as part of the Piccino Coffee Forums Members offer. Hopefully it'll help launch the Piccino and encourage a few more coffee nuts to the forum! Cheers, Andy



Glenn said:


> A question frequently asked is "How much is a grinder?" - followed by "Which grinder should I buy?"
> 
> I have put together a list of *Grinder Prices* containing grinders that are suitable for espresso, and the retailer that I found had the cheapest price (correct as at midnight on 19 December 2010)
> 
> This list is not exhaustive.
> 
> If a grinder is not listed here that you believe should be included please leave a comment below
> 
> If a grinder is not listed it may be that it cannot grind fine enough for espresso and has been excluded from this list (the exception being the Baratza range which has some grinders capable of espresso grind some which are not)
> 
> Please leave a comment if any of this information is inaccurate and I will amend this
> 
> I hope this is helpful


----------



## Glenn

Thanks Andy

Please PM me the details so that I can add


----------



## mungbean

thank you for this. just broke my grinder cleaning it. it's one of the starbucks ones, it kept getting clogged so i dismantled it to clean it and it no longer goes after being re-mantled. so it's gonna be a hand powered hario for me as that is my budget


----------



## Glenn

Will update the pricing and add a few more options there soon too.


----------



## chimpsinties

I was looking around for a grinder and I saw the Baratza Virtuoso for £145 with free P&P at http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/BARATZA3.html

Were you saying that the Baratza grinders vary in quality between models? or between grinders of the same model? This one looks pretty good value to me.










In fact you can get the Ascaso iMini for about £145 too from http://www.coffeee.net/Coffee-Machines/Ascaso-Coffee-Machines/Ascaso-Imini-I2-230-Abs-Black-Plastic-Grinder-With-Plastic-Group-And-Steel-Blades-I2

Ignore me









I didn't realise that the Baratza grinder price doesn't include VAT. So it's £174


----------



## CoffeeClassics

Hi Glenn

Err.. feel slightly awkward mentioning this as don't want to appear as promoting ourselves, but our K3 prices are a lot less http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk/compak-74-c.asp - Touch £264 and Elite £336 including VAT. (We have completed relauched our website since you created this list and didn't stock them on line at the time)


----------



## Glenn

Thanks Clare

Drop me a PM and I'll update the list with the details


----------



## suferick

As a relative newcomer I would be interested in opinions on how the Gaggia MDF compares to some of the sub £200 grinders in the list. Is it worth considering or a complete waste of money?


----------



## MikeHag

It's by no means a waste of money. I find it achieves results very close to more costly grinders, and as I've said in the past, I think it's very underrated and I don't understand why.

Having said that, parts are not easy to come by. And I think it's imperative to take out the step pins to make it stepless.

But I don't know how it compares with other sub-£200 models I'm afraid.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx

I have seen the Mazzer Super Jolly cheaper on here

http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/MAZZER.html

They are selling it for, £349.95 which is £419.94 including VAT.

Thought i would let you know


----------



## huemax

can't read the link


----------



## huemax

hmm I guess I need to post twice to view


----------



## esbenhaugaard

It help me, so I am very thankful. Thanks


----------



## oldman

coffeebean said:


> Hi Glenn, just to remind you - I can do the new Fracino Piccino grinder for Coffee Forum Members for £120 inc VAT +£8 postage as part of the Piccino Coffee Forums Members offer


FYI, I recently contacted Andy about the Fracino Piccino offer and unfortunately he is no longer able to this deal price, so the cost for the Black ABS version is now £170 (£150 inc. VAT + £20 delivery).


----------



## jimgrant

hi there, i use a anfim mini which i bought for £185 barely used second hand. steps are quite large but for the money i spent im happy,jim


----------



## jimgrant

i use anfim mini with good results, cheers all


----------



## CoffeeChris

Hi, Was going to get the Dualit espressivo + the Grinder (£80) but have been talked into getting the gaggia baby...What grinder would be ok to get...around the £100? Dualit one any good for £80?


----------



## jimbow

The Dualit is not a bad grinder but unfortunately is not really able to grind fine enough for espresso. I think the cheapest electric grinder capable of grinding fine enough for espresso may be the Iberital MC2 which I believe is around £120-150. You might be able to get one cheaper second hand though. Alternatively you could consider a manual grinder like the Porlex tall or mini which are about £30 and can grind fine enough.


----------



## CoffeeChris

The only thing that puts me off the Iberital MC2 is its so ugly! Was looking at the Ascaso I-Steel I-1 Doserless Flat Burr Grinder...is this any good?


----------



## JamesG

The I-Steel i-1 is a great grinder for the price. They're much more expensive than a MC2 (£200-£210) but than they're a step up in class. You've got bigger burrs which are flat and also a more powerful motor.

They do take a lot of effort to dial in to begin with - one full turn of the knob only makes the smallest of adjustments. But once you're in the right ball park in terms of grind size you'll find that being able to make these tiny adjustments is actually quite useful.


----------



## tribs

The baratza encore is supposedly able to grind fine enough for espresso and is around the same price as the MC2 but much more asthetically pleasing. The only problem is it has been around such a short time, there is not much feedback available as to whether it really is capable of doing the job. Its probably worth a little research though.

The other option is a used Mazzer Super Jolly. You can pick up these from ebay from under £200 if you are patient. Without the hopper, it'll not be much bigger than your espresso machine. This is a fairly popular choice on this forum.


----------



## CoffeeChris

Thanks..I did watch a video review on here about the baratza encore, got a good review. Who stocks them in the uk?

My only other question is Gaggia baby Classic...Is this an ok machine or should I be looking at something else?


----------



## fatboyslim

The baby class is not as good as good as the Classic many due to aesthetics and design.

Baratza have fantastic customer service so if you get an encore, be certain any problems will be dealt with extremely well.


----------



## Anth.Caffe.Ginevra.UK

Hi Glenn, very good of you to post the prices of the grinders, I love grinders.

In fact I wanted to mention my grinder, just purely because I love it and it's not one I hear many other people shouting about.

It's a San Marco SM90 - I bought it second-hand about 2 years ago (for about £90), it is quite old but it's absolutely bullet-proof and I would recommend it to anybody. Strangely though I never hear anybody else even mentioning them never mind singing their praises!

So there you go, I've done it!

Thanks

Anthony.


----------



## Glenn

I have used a number of San Marco grinders, often sold in combo with the San Marco machines - a favourite amongst mobile operators and smaller cafes.

They're normally fairly cheap but can take the knocks. I have found them to slip from their settings on occasion so keeping a close eye on the adjustment is necessary.


----------



## dougja

great stuff, thanks! though some of the prices are old


----------



## Emollusc

Hmm, pity I can't view the thread yet, perhaps I should simply as the question: which is the best grinder? ;-)

Only one more post now...

Brian


----------



## coffee_omega

Baratza have stop production of the Encore but replaced the Burrs on the Maestro plus as a temporary replacement.

However, rumors are Baratza Encore will be released into UK Dec in time for Christmas.

PM us if you would like to me placed on the waiting list: Prices not confirmed but we hope will be same as before


----------



## Macoffee

What about the Virtuoso, I see it's out of stock at most of the usual online suppliers, will it be back in stock before Christmas?


----------



## sonshine71

thanks for this!


----------



## sonshine71

Does this mean that the Maestro Plus can now grind true espresso (not just for portafilter) as the Encore?


----------



## PeterG

What do people think of the Krups burr grinder?


----------



## PeterG

What do people think of the Dualit burr grinder? (Why on earth do you have to do two posts to view the link on grinders?)


----------



## IanP

Re your request for views on the Dualit, I had one and had to ebay it once I got my Silvia. It would be fine I imagine for aeropress or cafetiere or maybe some pour overs (?) but even after tweaking it as per the instructions available online so as to get finer grinds, it was still not fine enough or adjustable enough for espresso machine grind. Some happy ebayer will now have a bargain and be grinding their cafetiere beans freshly on my old Dualit......


----------



## Neil294

I wouldn't waste your time with the Krups. Nowhere near fine enough for espresso, fine for cafetiere only


----------



## jbg

Thank you very much


----------



## Glenn

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/grinders.htm


----------



## HDAV

Glenn said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/grinders.htm


there is a listing here on the helpful guide for TheCoffeeBean but no URL and i cant find it!


----------



## Glenn

Even Andy himself will admit it doesn't roll off the tongue http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/


----------



## HDAV

Glenn said:


> Even Andy himself will admit it doesn't roll off the tongue http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/


Thanks, local too shame price has gone up almost £50 in 12 months!


----------



## GavWallace

So which is the best manual grinder you recommend?

Gav


----------



## The Systemic Kid

GavWallace said:


> So which is the best manual grinder you recommend? Gav


Got to be a Porlex at £30.00. Holds enough for a double espresso and does a very good job. If money is no object then it's got to be the HG One with its massive 83mm burrs but it does cost an arm and a leg which is what you use to drive it each time you want to grind beans.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Got to agree with above,love my porlex,grinds fine enough for espresso and consistent enough for my syphon,easy to clean,not gonna smash if you drop it and great price


----------



## Big Tony

Porlex gets my vote as well. Great bit of kit, cheap and consistent


----------



## liamtaborn

Not very informative, but rather entertaining! I thought I'd share this video of a coffee machine manufacturer in Devon.


----------



## coffeechap

Like it good fun


----------



## Orangepeel

Thanks for posting this excellent for a newbie


----------



## clickhappy

I can't access the link (and have more than 2 posts). Is it broken?


----------



## Glenn

Working for me (even on iPad over 3G)


----------



## MrShades

I can't see the actual Grinders Pricelist (this one http://coffeeforums.co.uk/grinders.htm) either - just get 404 Not Found


----------



## MrShades

Gives me a 404 error as well:

*"Not Found*



*
The requested URL /grinders.htm was not found on this server.*



*
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."*


----------



## jeebsy

404 4 me too.


----------



## Fevmeister

Very strange video


----------



## mcgregor_dave

Fevmeister said:


> Very strange video


 Agree, it's quite weird!


----------



## Glenn

I will update the file over the next few days


----------



## Milanski

Skrillex and Aphex Twin-esque video nuttiness! Nice to see some artistic license being used by a coffee machine manufacturer.

Top marks from me.


----------



## Glenn

Link updated

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grinders.htm


----------



## HDAV

Glenn said:


> Link updated
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grinders.htm


Prices are well out of whack though........ I did send you an much updated sheet what happened to it?


----------



## HDAV

hmmmmm everytime i post here it gets deleted..... Someone might think there is something fishy going on.......


----------



## Celticshard

thanks v useful!


----------



## Guest

I think for domestic use, you can choose blade grinders (it's cheaper, small and easy to use), if you have coffee bar, you'd rather choose burr one (it's easy to clean, more powerful and effective)


----------



## innatelogic

Jupiter212 said:


> I think for domestic use, you can choose blade grinders (it's cheaper, small and easy to use), if you have coffee bar, you'd rather choose burr one (it's easy to clean, more powerful and effective)


I'd caution against a blade grinder for anything coffee related. The chopping is so uneven you're bound to get some unwanted extraction rates no matter what type of coffee making equipment you use.

A Japanese manual burr grinder would be so much better. The porlex mini is tiny, beautifully simple and not too expensive. There are cheaper options even.


----------



## petecrae

Really useful, thanks!


----------



## Stevo

Very helpful for the newbie. Ta


----------



## blueray

As a newbe I recently saw an add that had a grinder with a counter on it can anyone tell me if this is common and if they know of one that is not too expensive.


----------



## Mrboots2u

blueray said:


> As a newbe I recently saw an add that had a grinder with a counter on it can anyone tell me if this is common and if they know of one that is not too expensive.


For the amount of times you used it ?

Fairly common on most commercial grinders , dunno on the smaller ones ,as never really owned one

Which grinder ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What was the grinder - Mazzer doser grinders have a click counter on the doser hopper - provides data for outlet on throughput. Digital displays on higher end grinders display all sorts of data, e.g. total shot count.


----------



## blueray

Thanks guys do you have any tips for working out the volume you are doing other than cup counting as mine will all be takeaway.


----------



## Mrboots2u

blueray said:


> Thanks guys do you have any tips for working out the volume you are doing other than cup counting as mine will all be takeaway.


I'm unsure what your asking ?

Amount of coffee your grinding ?

Amount of shots you are making ?

Are you using a till ?


----------



## blueray

No till used but as it will all be takeaway the easy answer would be count the number of cups used


----------



## johnealey

If using something like a mazzer reording the start number to take away from end of day reading will give you number of grinds dispensed. Something like the zenith 65e will count the number of singles or doubles ground and can be reset every day (sure other on demands can offer this).

You could also use a simple crowd clicker / counter or even stacking cups in 10's, but this is probably not the thread to discuss this on.

Might be worth you starting a new thread in maybe the coffee lounge or the commercial section to see if someone else can assist.

John


----------



## Charliej

blueray said:


> No till used but as it will all be takeaway the easy answer would be count the number of cups used


Easier than keeping track of how much coffee you make by weight? Once you have determined what recipe and ratio you will use for your espresso shots you will know how much dry weight of coffee you use per shot, there will inevitably be some wastage in spilled grinds, but it shouldn't take you long to keep track of how many shots you get per kilo and how long it takes to go through a kg. After that simply keep an eye on how many kg you are using a day and divide by your dose dry weight to get the number of shots, counting the cups used could end up being misleading as you will get some people who only want a single shot in their coffee, others a double shot and others again that want an extra shot.


----------



## jeebsy

Charliej said:


> Easier than keeping track of how much coffee you make by weight? Once you have determined what recipe and ratio you will use for your espresso shots you will know how much dry weight of coffee you use per shot, there will inevitably be some wastage in spilled grinds, but it shouldn't take you long to keep track of how many shots you get per kilo and how long it takes to go through a kg. After that simply keep an eye on how many kg you are using a day and divide by your dose dry weight to get the number of shots, counting the cups used could end up being misleading as you will get some people who only want a single shot in their coffee, others a double shot and others again that want an extra shot.


What about wastage?


----------



## jamiemoyer22

Thanks for sharing this kind of useful thread. Anyway, I just bought a grinder about 2 weeks ago at allbestcoffeemakers.com. It was Grindmaster Models 650 Espresso Grinders and it only cost $990.00. As of now it works very well and I love the grinned coffee that it makes.


----------



## urpert

Porlex Mini also fits inside an Aeropress tube...


----------



## frederickaj

Is there any reason that I am unable to find the list ?


----------



## Glenn

Do you mean this? http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grinders.htm


----------



## Mrboots2u

sarwanov said:


> I just want to say that you did your best.


Im waiting for the pay off for all the rapid posts......

I wonder what it will be


----------



## Barti

who know where I find shop with coffee burr grainer in London ?


----------



## Drusy

I'm new and wand a decent grinder but don't have much counter space. Looking for something I can use half asleep which is quick and no clean up? Please advise?


----------



## Barti

Macap M2M


----------

